# Acentos y eñes en xpdf

## JaNoX

¿quien sabe como configurar xpdf para que muestre correctamente los acentos y las eñes? Es el único programa que me da problemas en ese aspecto, tal vez están mal configuradas las fuentes, ¿alguien puede ayudarme?¡

----------

## TcB

Supongo q será por la fuentes, mira en /etc/xpdfrc, a mi tb me lo hace y acabe por instalar acrobat.

----------

## Ferdy

Ningún problema con xpdf:

Ese es mi .xpdfrc

```

include         /etc/xpdfrc

t1libControl    high

freetypeControl high

```

Con eso y las "locales" bien configuradas no deberiais tener problemas

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## JaNoX

mi .xpdfrc es igual a ese, y tengo LC_ALL="es_CL", y xpdf es el único programa que me da problemas, que más tengo que hacer?

----------

